# Best vehicles family/dog



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

We are getting a new vehicle when Nate comes home on leave - I'm out of seat belts for the kids in the car and as you can guess, a Mustang sucks for a family vehicle - but I've had it since before I had a bunch of kids and dogs so it was practical at the time, and best yet, it's paid for. So we're keeping it for Nate to commute to work because it gets great gas mileage, and it just rolled 70k miles so it's in good shape.

What we NEED:
3rd row seating - needs to be able to seat at least 6 comfortably.
Has to have tilt wheel option or be able to raise the seats up - no more phone books for me!
Room for dogs, even if they have to be loose, I can buy a guard to keep them (or the kids, hehe) in the back. I'd prefer to be able to crate at least one though - but that's for longer trips. Locally I want something I can drop the rear seat and fit the crates in without too much hassle. 

Some of the vehicles that I've seen that fit the description are the Chevy Tahoe or Suburban or the Ford Excursion/Expedition. My mom's F250 has enough room for everyone (it's extended cab but can seat 6 and dogs can ride in the bed crated up) but it would probably need a cover for the creatures.

I'm not sure what else really fits in with having that much seating/room. So what works out good for you folks? I see a lot of buying guides online for the seating, but I need something with room for animals too and it's hard to tell how much room there is behind that 3rd row.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Diesel powered Sprinter. They're available branded from Freightliner, Dodge and Mercedes. Get the long wheelbase and the high roof. You'll have room for everyone.


PS. I do not have a Sprinter but one of the giant pickup trucks instead, but I only have two children and one dog. If I added any children, I would get a Sprinter and even put a toilet in the back. The Suburban can be more 'luxury' in image but if you're using the 3rd row, the cargo space is very small. You cannot put a dog crate and a toilet back there and you cannot stand up in the passenger area. For me, the Sprinter is the real luxury. The only thing better is a Prevost but then you have parking problems.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, a little larger than I was thinking I believe? Diesel would be nice to have, but something the size of a cargo van would be, excessive.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Dont mess around with space when you're asking for a 3rd row  

Get an Excursion. Diesel helps with gas mileage. 

2 dog crates in the back with plenty of room for storage with ample seating for 5 adults, 3rd row with crates if you want to keep the 3rd row in ...depending on the size of crates.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I need enough seatbelts for 4 kids - adults are on their own. But I think I'd have to keep the 3rd row in, lol.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

The sprinter comes in a 1500 not much bi g ger than the ford excursion


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban, tahoe,yukon, qx 56, armada, seqouia, escalade or a full size creb cab with a cap, plenty of options for ya out there its just up to you I guess. Or a full size famliy / conversion van


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I didn't know the Armada or Sequoia came in 3rd row seating- and no clue what a qx56 is. An Escalade is out of the question, just can't afford the price tag.

Crate sizes are #500/XL - could probably work out with one dog in a smaller crate since she's not that big.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Dodge Caravan


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

The Qx56 is an Audi. The Q7 (Also Audi) has a 3rd row but it's a hefty pricetag and no room behind the 3rd row. 

I hate to even suggest it (I detest them), but a minivan might suit your needs at a reasonable pricetag. Otherwise I'd go with the Suburban. Someone I know has one and even with the 3rd row there's space for dogs in the back.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Dodge Caravan


I drove my friends Caravan a few times - I hated it. It was one with all the extra's and it just never was comfortable for me to drive for any kind of distance - I didn't care for the seat adjustment.
I did ride on the back seats several times and it's comfortable for a small adult, so it'd be fine for kids though.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Do you need to carry all the kids AND the dogs at the same time? Have you tried the Toyota Minivan A teammate has one pushing 300K and it is nice.

Ground clearance not so great for offroad and not 4wd but it depends on what you need.

I have to admit. Everyone I know with a Suburban LOVES it.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Do you need to carry all the kids AND the dogs at the same time?


Well, I'm going on vacation in like a week. We're stuffing 2 dogs and 3 kids, and me in a Mustang. I don't get to drive home often because, well, imagine how cramped that ride is going to be - it's a 10-12 hour drive, I'm hoping this will be the last time I have to do this. I can't leave my dogs up here and boarding them is expensive when I can take them with me. Ground clearance is a minor issue, I live in town. My car has a bad time on my parents driveway because it's peaked in the middle (gravel) and the skid plate scrapes the entire 1/2 mile down to their house. 

The other thing is, I'm the only adult in the house. So if the dogs needs to go to the vet or anywhere - I have to take all the kids with me, whether I want to or not. This isn't going to change any time real soon, at least not until Aug/September 2011 - then I might be able to slip out of the house without the kids some of the time.
I do try to schedule vet appts and stuff for while my oldest is at school, but I can't always swing that so sometimes I have 3 kids with me and the dog - makes it fun when you need to be able to control 2 toddlers and the dog at the same time. My middle child doesn't start school until this upcoming August either, so for the entire summer, it's just me and the 4 kids.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know about seating for kids but the Ford Transit Connects look real nice for dog hauling. Like a mini Sprinter but 4 Cyl gas engine


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mid 80s, 9 passenger, GM station wagon. They ROCK! :grin::grin:
Haul a shit load of kids and/or dogs or a 4x8 sheet of plywood! :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Mid 80s, 9 passenger, GM station wagon. They ROCK! :grin::grin:
> Haul a shit load of kids and/or dogs or a 4x8 sheet of plywood! :wink:


Oh how I love the 80's vehicles - but reliable is key above anything else. Had a friend in high school whose mom had one of these, it was roomy and awesome though.

Thomas, that is the ugliest thing I think I've ever seen, I'd rather cruise in the aforementioned station wagon,  It's even uglier than my brothers Scion box looking thing.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Thomas, that is the ugliest thing I think I've ever seen, I'd rather cruise in the aforementioned station wagon,  It's even uglier than my brothers Scion box looking thing.


My wife has an Scion xB 
Two dogs and three and 1/2 kids you need to think practical not style. You're Mustang days are over


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey I can still *kinda* have both, I'm not too appalled by the looks of a SUV or some mini-vans...but that thing, it looks like it belongs in Thailand as a bus


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't knock them, seriously! My herding instructor got one a couple months ago and Terrasita has one now too, maybe she can weigh in. My herding instructor can fit up to 6 large-ish crates in her Transit Connect when all the rear seats are removed. The gas mileage is pretty respectable too. If it came with four wheel/all wheel drive, I'd consider one for myself.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, I bought the Transit Connect XLT Passenger Wagon with the 60/40 split folding seat in the back just in case I need to carpool teenagers to music events. My Dodge Caravan was a total lemon--HATED IT!!! I saw one on the Barnes and Noble parking lot and couldn't help thinking it was the ultimate doggie mobile. It advertises as 25 mpg but others like me think you get more like 27-29. Between the wheel wells, you get 48 inches. Above, 54 inches. With the cargo version, its 6 feet in length. If you're climbing mountains or steep hills, I'd get something else though. But for my up to two hour treks with dogs, its perfect. Mine has windows in the rear and on the sides, unlike the cargo version and I do think the metallic silver is the better color. The rear doors can wrap 180 or 255 degrees. Its also low to the ground. I just step right in without having to climb in and no wear and tear on the dogs fronts jumping out. If tihis doesn't work, its back to Toyota for me. But so far so good. I only have one kid and don't ever plan to haul more than the 60/40 rear seat holds. Most of the time its me and the dogs going to trials and training. 

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Yep, I bought the Transit Connect XLT Passenger Wagon with the 60/40 split folding seat in the back just in case I need to carpool teenagers to music events. My Dodge Caravan was a total lemon--HATED IT!!! I saw one on the Barnes and Noble parking lot and couldn't help thinking it was the ultimate doggie mobile. It advertises as 25 mpg but others like me think you get more like 27-29. Between the wheel wells, you get 48 inches. Above, 54 inches. With the cargo version, its 6 feet in length. If you're climbing mountains or steep hills, I'd get something else though. But for my up to two hour treks with dogs, its perfect. Mine has windows in the rear and on the sides, unlike the cargo version and I do think the metallic silver is the better color. The rear doors can wrap 180 or 255 degrees. Its also low to the ground. I just step right in without having to climb in and no wear and tear on the dogs fronts jumping out. If tihis doesn't work, its back to Toyota for me. But so far so good. I only have one kid and don't ever plan to haul more than the 60/40 rear seat holds. Most of the time its me and the dogs going to trials and training.
> 
> T


Your not going to try and tell me that someone took that Caravan as a trade in are ya? :-o :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

It gets even better. With all the haggling they gave me over $3000 for it when I just as soon drive it off a cliff. THEN after appraisig it and getting the wholesaler to agree, they wanted to keep it locked up on their lot until they got the Transit from Chicago. I thought it was hysterical that they didn't want anything to "happn to it" in the interim and they summoned one of the salesmen to give me his $34,000 loaded Edge to drive until they brought in the Transit. 


T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> It gets even better. With all the haggling they gave me over $3000 for it when I just as soon drive it off a cliff. THEN after appraisig it and getting the wholesaler to agree, they wanted to keep it locked up on their lot until they got the Transit from Chicago. I thought it was hysterical that they didn't want anything to "happn to it" in the interim and they summoned one of the salesmen to give me his $34,000 loaded Edge to drive until they brought in the Transit.
> 
> 
> T



:-o:-o $3000!!!!! Sounds like you got about $10 dollars per scratch/dent. :-o :-# :lol:
I do like that Transit. Ford is the only one that had the BBs to get themselves out of the money jam. If I ever get another new car it will be Ford for that reason.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Charlotte Hince said:


> The Qx56 is an Audi. The Q7 (Also Audi) has a 3rd row but it's a hefty pricetag and no room behind the 3rd row.
> 
> I hate to even suggest it (I detest them), but a minivan might suit your needs at a reasonable pricetag. Otherwise I'd go with the Suburban. Someone I know has one and even with the 3rd row there's space for dogs in the back.


QX56 is a infinit dear Same thing as the armada but the fancy one kinda like lexus vs. toyota LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I didn't know the Armada or Sequoia came in 3rd row seating- and no clue what a qx56 is. An Escalade is out of the question, just can't afford the price tag.
> 
> Crate sizes are #500/XL - could probably work out with one dog in a smaller crate since she's not that big.


Yup both dude matter of fact since 2007 the armada SE and LE are both standard third row seating that fold flush to the ground. Actually its pretty sweet I have one that we use once in awhile I have of course the drive and passenger, back seat completely up as well.

Best part is I can put a full size 500 in the back hatch with a seat up next to it giving 7 spots with seat belts and a dog crate do to the 70 - 30 split on the third row.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I will actually take a pic for ya, I throw in one of the plastic 500's we got here with 7 seats working and a few other shots of it, its nice and roomy but the mother f**ker loves to eat the hell out of gas. But sometimes you got to trade one for the other to have what your really want and need, to us its well worth the trade off, plus its a dam foreign car so they last forever. We rarely use it I think I have maybe put 1000 miles on it in a three month period. But its a handy SUV like the tahoe or suburban / yukon


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool, that'd be appreciated! That's been my biggest issue is trying to judge just how much room there is with the seats up - granted, it's not an all the time thing to have the dog in the car, but I don't want to play Tetris trying to make everyone fit with crates.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Cool, that'd be appreciated! That's been my biggest issue is trying to judge just how much room there is with the seats up - granted, it's not an all the time thing to have the dog in the car, but I don't want to play Tetris trying to make everyone fit with crates.


Gotcha will get er done for ya sometime today if I get a chance to OK


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> QX56 is a infinit dear Same thing as the armada but the fancy one kinda like lexus vs. toyota LOL


I'll wipe the egg off my face and go back to lurking.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, aww come on, I didn't know what it was either...*mumbles something about foreign cars and their fancy names*

I will agree that most foreign cars outlast the American made ones  how disappointing too, I'd buy American cars any day of the week if they were more reliable...ahh who am I kidding, I have a Ford sitting in the driveway and a Dodge at my moms.


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

My friend with the Tranist can put 2 400-size crates, 1 450 and a 300 in the back. Then you can put another 400 and a 300 on the side facing the side door and leave the other half for gear and flyball equipment. 

Then we had 5 friends and 12 dogs drive from Sounthern California to St. Louis in a sprinter. There was room enough for us to climb in and go out to dinner one night with all the dogs in the vehicle. So 7 adults and 12 dogs plus 2 flyball boxes and gear for all the dogs and people? It was amazing.

Right now, we're rolling the Dodge Grand Caravan. When we first drove it off the used car lot, my wife was like "holy hell, we're 30 and we just bought a minivan!" But we can have 2 450s in the back (3rd row folds flat) with a split riser. Gear and folding crate for our mature pit bull can go under. But that only gives you 4 seat belts total.

There used to be a car review site for dog owners but it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Tracy Davis-Sullivan said:


> Right now, we're rolling the Dodge Grand Caravan. When we first drove it off the used car lot, my wife was like "holy hell, we're 30 and we just bought a minivan!"


LOL! There you have it...pretty much my feelings on the minivan...I'll be 26 next month and I'm still being whipped into submission of the whole "form follows function" ideal of a new vehicle.


----------



## Robert Williams (Jan 9, 2009)

[ There used to be a car review site for dog owners but it seems to have disappeared.[/QUOTE]


Its not gone just incorporated into a new site ,buried and hard to find.. Not as comprhensive as it once was either

http://www.petconnection.com/reviews/category/dog-cars/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL! There you have it...pretty much my feelings on the minivan...I'll be 26 next month and I'm still being whipped into submission of the whole "form follows function" ideal of a new vehicle.


The rate at what you're going...you'll be needing an artic within ten years lol


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

What's an artic? I'm afraid to ask, lol.

I'm done with having kids so whatever we get in the way of a vehicle will fit the family for awhile.

Another question, how much can you believe the manufacturers guesstimate on gas mileage? My Mustang has the 3.9L V6 - according to specs, it should get about 17 city, 24 highway.

I normally get around 30 highway coming back from Denver - 28 if I'm really on the pedal, and I don't do "Driving miss daisy" - usually 75-85 mph. So is it kind of safe to say that the specs are a rough estimate of gas mileage, depending on how you drive?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> What's an artic?


Articulated lorry :smile:.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

You mean like a city bus?  lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> You mean like a city bus?  lol


One with no windows .


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'll be 26 next month and I'm still being whipped into submission


And I bet you love it? ;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> And I bet you love it? ;-)


Every minute of it! 

Except the year older thing, I can pass on that...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

#-oSorry didnt get time to get pics and now its dark, will do tommorow for ya


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No huge rush, I have a bit (like a month and a half) to get an idea of what will work and then go see what is to be found locally.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Incidentally, this may not apply to Ashley, but for anyone just driving back and forth to training with themselves and the dog, I can fit a 2 door medium plastic crate (good for the female Malinois or Rottie) and a 2 door large plastic crate (for the male Malinois) in my CHEVY IMPALA.  Yeah, crazy...I scoot the passenger seat all the way forward, put the large plastic crate in sideways behind that one, and the medium crate in regular ways behind the driver's seat. Then it costs a mere $20-25 to drive to training roundtrip each time. #-o


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought a little about this and wondered, have you ruled out vans, not mini type but more passenger/cargo type? I figure that even though some of the smaller units would work for you now as your kids get older and dogs change you may have a need for a bit more space especially if you take another adult or other kids along for a trip of some sort.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I just bought an Acura MDX, it's a cool SUV. I bought it for the towing power but it fits both dogs great. Oh and it drives like a car. It's fast and it's a neat car. Decent gas mileage too, if you keep your foot out of it.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a 2005 Ford Excursion. If you go that rout, make sure you pay a little more for the diesle. I have the V-10 and it sucks....gas literally. I love it to death but with the economy, I can hardly just drive for the sheer pleasure to feel the wind in my hair.

If I had to go minivan and I swore I never would...lol, I would look at the Toyota and Honda versions. Look for seats that fold into the floor or come out easy. The Excursions 3rd seat is a bitch to get in and out, not an issue for me because mine is never in anymore.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know what it's like in the states but up here diesel is quickly reaching the price of regular gasoline. I remember that not too long ago it ran about $1.60/gal but now it's between $3.60-3.80/gal. Course the motor longevity on a diesel typically far surpasses that of a regular fuel driven one so that offers a viable cost offset.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> I don't know what it's like in the states but up here diesel is quickly reaching the price of regular gasoline. I remember that not too long ago it ran about $1.60/gal but now it's between $3.60-3.80/gal. Course the motor longevity on a diesel typically far surpasses that of a regular fuel driven one so that offers a viable cost offset.


The cost of diesel is almost the same as gas in Canada, but we're closer to the $5 per gallon and our dollar is about 98 cents comparatively.

The premise of the longevity of a diesel engine is abit of an oxymoron when you consider the price of repairs..granted this is not everyones experience, but on average there is little difference in the cost of fuel and service.

I like the biggest gas guzzlingest vehicle I can get, the sooner we use up all the oil..the sooner we will have to get something different that doesn't cause as many wars...hopefully.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> The premise of the longevity of a diesel engine is abit of an oxymoron when you consider the price of repairs..granted this is not everyones experience, but on average there is little difference in the cost of fuel and service.


Bingo galalingo! The difference certainly was much more remarkable at one time but doesn't appear to be anymore.

I had that bit about the cost of repairs typed out in my response along with some big props to the after market stuff you can do to trucks with diesel motors. Jesus is that shit awesome! But then I figured I post enough off topic garbage that for Ashley's sake I would omit it. Especially since her question was about something practical not about what I like or think to be the reality of the situation when comparing diesel to gas.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

my current "dog vehicle" is a 1994 nissan altima. it does ok with just the one dog now, but i'll be needing a mini van or SUV when the working prospect arrives (soon! finally!!)

i couldnt find a used late model SUV that got decent gas mileage so i started looking at the japanese minivans.

im looking at a toyote sienna and a honda oddysey right now. my shop is right across from a used car dealer who specailizes in late model low mileage cars and vans and hes got both the sienna and the oddysey now. i'm just looking for a decent sized doghauler/product delivery vehicle to use for traveling with the dogs to training, trials, seminars etc, and for delivery products around town for work.

the thing that pisses me off is that i cant find a single used toyota or honda minivan without the absurd DVD screen/surrond sound BS in the back. i'll be driving it so i dont give a shit if the DVD systems can play Blueray or 1080p. these "entertainment pack" options jack up the prices on the japanese made minivans. I also need to try and look at a used nissan quest minivan.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

chris haynie said:


> I also need to try and look at a used nissan quest minivan.


I'm on my forth Villager in the past 15 years. Put 260K miles on my last one. I fit four crates (two in back and two on the side) which gives a flat area for totes. I was also looking at a used Kia Sedona based on the high depreciation and the Toyota Previa based on the 4 cyl engine/gas mileage


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

See, I wouldn't mind the DVD set up - entertain the kids while I"m driving and stop them from fighting with each other - but I definitely wouldn't buy one just because it had that, they can learn to be bored to tears on road trips just like I was. 

Saw one of these up in Denver last night...















I'd rather have a minivan, that is the ultimate in ugly - meet the Nissan Cube. That will probably survive to 350k miles without a tune up, but God it's hideous, lol.

88 HP 1.5L 4 cylinder...


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I don't know what it's like in the states but up here diesel is quickly reaching the price of regular gasoline. I remember that not too long ago it ran about $1.60/gal but now it's between $3.60-3.80/gal. Course the motor longevity on a diesel typically far surpasses that of a regular fuel driven one so that offers a viable cost offset.


Its not about the cost of fuel vs gas. Diesles get bettter fuel mileage. Unless you truely treasure the 10.5mpg I get. I opted not for diesle for the price and cost of repair, but now wish I had bit the bullet. Motor would last twice as long and have even more power. 

When I married my husband he had a Ford F-250 King Ranch 4x4. That trucked kicked ass. Got 22mpg before it lemoned out on us. I'll just say stear clear of the 6.0 Diesle and look at the 7.3 instead.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley, get a tow hitch and trailer and be done with, plenty for the kids to see that way!

Hearing you guys talk about mpg, if I can't squeeze a minimum of 40 - 45 mpg out of my motor, I'm having none of it. I had a VW Passat once, 2.5 diesel engine, 130 bhp, huge boot space and very roomy, you could easily sit four kids in the back and two dogs in the boot. It did 70 odd miles per gallon (on the motorway).


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Its not about the cost of fuel vs gas. Diesles get bettter fuel mileage.


That's pretty well known though the difference is less significant in trucks which is what my experience has been with. What I was commenting on was that truly, at one time the cost difference in the fuel was substantial. This no longer appears to be the case. I haven't done a one to one comparison in a while but the price difference up here was about $5,000 in trucks with diesel engines vs those that ran off regular fuel. Depending upon how and where a person travels, what the need is, there would certainly be more to consider than the fuel efficiency. These days with the hybrid/electric cars I think the diesel pros (efficiency and longevity) lend to a bit of a moot point. Not in every situation of course, but the car industry has changed considerably in the past decade. It's been interesting to watch the transition over time.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Ashley, get a tow hitch and trailer and be done with, plenty for the kids to see that way!
> 
> Hearing you guys talk about mpg, if I can't squeeze a minimum of 40 - 45 mpg out of my motor, I'm having none of it. I had a VW Passat once, 2.5 diesel engine, 130 bhp, huge boot space and very roomy, you could easily sit four kids in the back and two dogs in the boot. It did 70 odd miles per gallon (on the motorway).


 Roomy isn't the problem - legality is. Just because a car has room enough for 4 butts to fit on the back seat, doesn't make it legal - we can easily fit 3 small people on the back seat of my car, but there aren't enough belts back there for more than 2...
Colorado changed their car seat laws (this year) to where my 7 year old still needs to be in a booster seat (he just turned 7 in October) - until he's over 8 years old or something like 80 lbs. He's not supposed to ride on the front seat because it has an airbag either.
Now, realizing that my oldest child is only 50 lbs, he's stuck in the car seat still.

http://www.coloradodot.info/news/20...018boost2019-as-new-law-takes-effect-aug.-1st.



> *Once babies turn 1 year old and weigh at least 20 pounds, the law gives them the option of using a front-facing car seat.* _Rear-facing car seats are still allowed by law and safety experts recommend that parents continue using them to the upper weight limit allowed by the car seat manufacturer because it provides the most protection._
> *Children ages 4, 5, 6 and 7 must continue to be protected in a child safety restraint.* _For most kids in this age group that means a booster seat, but experts recommend that children remain in a forward-facing car seat longer if the upper weight limit of the seat allows it (usually 40-50 pounds)._
> 
> *When a child turns 8, the law allows them to use a vehicle seat belt.* _But for the best protection, safety experts recommend that kids continue to use a booster seat until they are at least 4’9” tall, which half of children will not reach until they are 11 years old._




 
Kind of leaves me SOL on options other than, buy a bigger vehicle.

I'm definitely considering diesel for a SUV, but am starting to warm up to a mini-van if it means having enough room. Mini-vans are also a hell of a lot cheaper than used SUVs.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Ashley, get a tow hitch and trailer and be done with, plenty for the kids to see that way!
> 
> Hearing you guys talk about mpg, if I can't squeeze a minimum of 40 - 45 mpg out of my motor, I'm having none of it. I had a VW Passat once, 2.5 diesel engine, 130 bhp, huge boot space and very roomy, you could easily sit four kids in the back and two dogs in the boot. It did 70 odd miles per gallon (on the motorway).


I could never get why diesle cars aren't more frequent over here. I'd love to have me a new beetle if they got better fuel mileage.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe;237716 When I married my husband he had a Ford F-250 King Ranch 4x4. That trucked kicked ass. Got 22mpg before it lemoned out on us. I'll just say stear clear of the 6.0 Diesle and look at the 7.3 instead.[/QUOTE said:


> The 6.0L isn't bad in the 05/06 models they got most of the major issues resolved. The 7.3L is a better motor, but Ford stopped using it in 01 or 02. I have one of each in my two trucks and 7.3L gets better fuel milage and has more gitty up.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I could never get why diesle cars aren't more frequent over here. I'd love to have me a new beetle if they got better fuel mileage.


A lot of it is our government and emissions standards. What they don't take into account is that, while clean diesels may have slightly more emissions than gasoline ... the mpg probably more than makes up for it.

Another issue is that American companies such as Ford actually make diesels for the rest of the world that they refuse to market over here. I actually wrote Ford management 3 years ago asking WHY I could not buy a Ford Ranger Diesel over here and was told "there would not be a market"..

--------------------

Ashley, if you are not going offroad (and I don't mean the ocassional sports field) the mini van makes a hell of a lot of sense. Nowadays you have both side doors opening up, a big hatch, all of which gives better air access to the dogs, it is better for the kids....many have rear buckets instead of a bench (great for "turf wars" between kids and great flexibility in configuration), better visibility than an SUV, and they get better mpg. My only justification for a truck was hauling an often wet dog, possibly pulling a trailer and offroad, and that I telecommute and so it is not a commuter


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What about one of these, plus a family car?

http://www.hundeboxen.de/index.cfm?rubrik=112


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I've looked at dog boxes Gillian, and it's definitely a "want" - but a "family car" isn't going to cut it, seat wise for people - 2 adults and 4 children. I figured if I have to buy something with more seats, might as well be able to stuff the animals in. Though, a dog box I could hook up to my car, it shouldn't be too heavy to tow with a 3.9L V6.

The only thing keeping me looking at Tahoes/Excursions is towing capability (because I have horses and a trailer at my moms). I definitely would rather have diesel for that. But if I don't end up moving close to home, there's no point in that because my horses are old and are happy at mom's house.


----------



## Cayla Morrow (Sep 5, 2010)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I have a 2005 Ford Excursion. If you go that rout, make sure you pay a little more for the diesle. I have the V-10 and it sucks....gas literally.


If you want to go big, I second the Ford Excursion, diesel. TONS of room (even w/ the 3rd row up), really comfortable, and diesel is the way to go. My parents have one and will never sell it, even after all four kids have moved out. But even the diesel is a gas guzzler, though it will last you forever. And it is a real bitch to drive sometimes....it doesn't "manuver", period. It's like driving a school bus. 

If youre looking for a little smaller and more fun to drive, I have a Mazda CX 9 right now. Has a 3rd row that can be folded down for more cargo room. With the 3rd row up, there's not much cargo room at all though.Probably enough for one kennel but not much else. NICE car with cool extra features. 

Good luck in your search!!!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'm on my forth Villager in the past 15 years. Put 260K miles on my last one. I fit four crates (two in back and two on the side) which gives a flat area for totes. I was also looking at a used Kia Sedona based on the high depreciation and the Toyota Previa based on the 4 cyl engine/gas mileage


my pickup is a 1997 nissan pcikup xe 4x4 w/ the 4 cyl engine. its an awesome little truck. sucks for heavy towing but gets great ga mileages, like 18 city 22-24 hiway. if i could find an older villager or quest w/ the same engine as my truck in it i'd be on it in a second. 

from i know if the mercury vilalger it was jsut a rebranded quest with a few differences on the interior right?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

chris haynie said:


> from i know if the mercury vilalger it was jsut a rebranded quest with a few differences on the interior right?


Hi Chris,

Yup same vehicle, badge engineering at it's finest.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Kayla Morro said:


> If you want to go big, I second the Ford Excursion, diesel. TONS of room (even w/ the 3rd row up), really comfortable, and diesel is the way to go. My parents have one and will never sell it, even after all four kids have moved out. But even the diesel is a gas guzzler, though it will last you forever. And it is a real bitch to drive sometimes....it doesn't "manuver", period. It's like driving a school bus.
> 
> If youre looking for a little smaller and more fun to drive, I have a Mazda CX 9 right now. Has a 3rd row that can be folded down for more cargo room. With the 3rd row up, there's not much cargo room at all though.Probably enough for one kennel but not much else. NICE car with cool extra features.
> 
> Good luck in your search!!!


Very funny, my husband actually refers to mine as the "School Bus." Wish I had the $ to paint it yellow. I'd get the personal plate SHRTBUS. Make the hubby wear a helmet when he's in it.

I have my class A, so it's manouvers just fine for me. Not like it's a 53 foot trailer or anything.


----------

